# Transformador de Pulso



## yukardo (Jun 14, 2007)

saludos

Me gustaria saber que es un transformador de pulso y como funciona. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 14, 2007)

podras buscar en sangoogle hay mucha información saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sin transformadores encapsulados de ferrita utilizados habitualmente para el disparo de tiristores de potencia.
Su mision mas importante es aislar el circuito de control del bloque de tiristores.

http://www.redeya.com/electronica/tutoriales/PDF/gobtiris.pdf

Esta era la aplicacion principal hasta hace pocos años, pero con la entrada de los mosfets y igbts supongo que se seguiran utilizando


----------

